# Painting a humidor ??



## bdft (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going to build a few humidors and want to paint the exterior ( college colors ) They will be made of 3/4 Spanish Cedar but I'm afraid that 68 % humidy on the inside and room humidy on the out in a few years there might be a problem with the paint coming off. I was thinking about a coat of polyurethane but will the paint ( exterior latex ) stick to that even if I sand it with 120 grit


> ?
> Any ideas


?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Whatever ya use as a coloring agent, I would not use any oil/volatile based finish on a humidor. Contents will suffer from odor-taste transfer. I'd use only water based finishes. Seal with dewaxed shellac first, then apply a water borne finish. DO NOT APPLY ANY FINISH TO THE INTERIOR. Let the spanish cedar do the work.
Seal with shellac, water based colors, water based poly top coat. I use Modern Masters. It won't "yellow" the colors. Don't rush the curing process.
Bill


----------



## bdft (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I like the idea of schellac and using only water based poly/paint


----------

